# المشاركة في ترجمة IEEE Standard for Floating-Point



## من عباد الرحمن (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
حساب النقطة العائمة في مجال الحاسوب إصدار 2008 
*IEEE Standard for Floating-Point*​
*Arithmetic*

*IEEE Std 754™-2008*

http://dl1.s25.ifile.it/djq7gbon/7542008.rar

من يريد المشاركة في ترجمته إلى العربية يحمل من المرفق يشارك بترجمة أو يصحح ويضيف إسمه إلى لائحة المشاركين ويحمل نسخته الجديدة
http://rapidshare.com/files/217625178/IEEE_Standard.docx.html


----------

